# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Фестиваль "Садху-санга 2019"

## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные!

Фестиваль "Садху-санга 2019" пройдет в том же месте, что и в прошлом году, в пос. Джубга Краснодарского края.

4 сентября 2019 г. - заезд, вечером открытие фестиваля
5-10 сентября - полные дни фестивальной программы
11 сентября - утренняя программа, завтрак и разъезд

Предварительно подтвердили своё участие в фестивале: Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, а также ученики Шрилы Прабхупады Е.М. Ануттама прабху и Е.М. Рукмини деви даси.

Ваши слуги,
служба информации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные!

С радостью сообщаем вам, что свое согласие на участие в фестивале "Садху-санга 2019" дали:

Е.С. Девамрита Свами
Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами
Е.С. Ниранджана Свами
Е.С. Шачинандана Свами
Е.М. Бада Хари дас
Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас

Ждем вас на фестивале!

Следите за новостями фестиваля на сайте http://sadhu-sanga.ru/ и в группе ВКонтакте https://vk.com/sadhu_sanga

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Организаторы фестиваля "Садху-санга" приглашают вас принять участие в анонимном опросе на предмет выявления самых важных характеристик фестиваля. Цель данного опроса - выявить, какие стороны фестиваля являются самыми важными для участников фестиваля, чему стоит уделить максимум внимания и приложить максимум усилий. 

Спасибо за участие! Передайте ссылку друзьям, которые уже хотя бы раз бывали на фестивале!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...1kPLw/viewform

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЯ ПО МИНИМАРКЕТУ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА"

Дорогие преданные!

Департамент маркета принимает любые рекомендации в сфере улучшения работы. Как на уровне устных советов, так и практической помощи.

Обращаться: market@sadhu-sanga.ru или по телефону +7977-327-33-28 (What’s up, Viber, Telegram) 
(Антарьями дас)

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ В ДЕПАРТАМЕНТЕ ЧИСТОТЫ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите мои поклоны!

В этом году нам очень нужна ваша помощь и поддержка. Открыто много вакансий? на служение в департаменте чистоты.
Если у вас появится желание присоединиться к нашей команде, то пишите мне в личку, отвечу на интересующие вас вопросы.

С уважением ваша смиренная слуга Кунти Сева д.д
https://vk.com/kuntiseva
kazelena108@mail.ru
89194060717- ватсап, вайбер

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВСПОМНИМ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ САДХУ-САНГА 2018

Погрузитесь в воспоминания о теплом вайшнавском фестивале на берегу Чёрного моря в прошлом году. Вы ещё там не были? Тогда самое время узнать о нём больше.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

МИНИМАРКЕТ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ «САДХУ-САНГА 2019»

Дорогие вайшнавы, собирающиеся торговать на предстоящем фестивале «Садху-санга 2019»! 

Для вас есть важная информация по организации торговли. 

Что можно продавать: 

- книги Шрилы Прабхупады и духовных учителей ИСККОН, 
- диски Шрилы Прабхупады и духовных учителей ИСККОН, 
- вайшнавскую атрибутику, 
- предметы поклонения, 
- вайшнавскую одежду (дхоти, сари, гопидрессы). 

Стоимость: 

а) книги и диски Шрилы Прабхупады и духовных учителей ИСККОН, 
или если ассортимент продаваемый продукции насчитывает не более 3 наименований, 
то один погонный метр занимаемой под оборудование территории стоит 3400 руб. за весь фестиваль, 
от 6 метров — 2900 руб/метр за весь фестиваль 

б) всё, что не книги и не диски, а также большая группа товаров, то стоимость следующая: 
один погонный метр занимаемой под оборудование территории стоит 6700 руб/ метр. за весь фестиваль. Соответственно палатка длинной 3 метра -20 000 руб., от 6 метров — 5600 руб/метр за весь фестиваль. 

Желающим торговать необходимо сделать предоплату. Реквизиты счёта вы можете получить, написав на адрес market@sadhu-sanga.ru 

Предоплату необходимо сделать до 30.08.2019 года. 


С уважением, 
Антарьями дас, 
ответственный за минимаркет фестиваля «Садху-санга» 

================================================= 

Часто встречающиеся вопросы: 


1.ОБОРУДОВАНИЕ: 

Рекомендация и настоятельная просьба везти торговое оборудование с собой (столы, стулья, палатки). 

На фестивале можно будет взять всё это, но в аренду у администрации пансионата и она же устанавливает стоимость аренды и залога. 

Залог отдаётся в конце фестиваля при отсутствии повреждений оборудования. 

Позаботьтесь также о зонтиках, навесах , палатках и т.п . приспособлениях, защищающих от солнца и дождя. 


2. ГДЕ ХРАНИТЬ ТОВАР? 

Как и в прошлом году, рядом с местом торговли будет стоять ангар, куда можно будет складывать товар. 


3. СОХРАННОСТЬ ТОВАРА. 

На фестивале есть охрана, в маршрут которой включёна также и территория ярмарки, но материальной ответственности за сохранность товара служба охраны не несёт. 


4. КОГДА МОЖНО СТАВИТЬ ПАЛАТКИ? 

02.09.2019г. 

официальное начало фестиваля и заезд участников 04.09., разъезд 11.09. 


5. КАК ЗАЕХАТЬ НА ТЕРРИТОРИЮ ПАНСИОНАТА, ЧТОБЫ РАЗГРУЗИТЬ ТОВАР? 

Для это вы должны сообщить ответственному за мини-маркет: 

1. гос.номер авто 

2. марку авто 

3. ФИО водителя авто. 

Данные я передам администрации пансионата, которая составит список и передаст охране на въезд. 


6. ТОРГОВЛЯ КНИГАМИ 

Торговля книгами ББТ разрешена только ашраму МОСК. Это проект фестиваля и все средства вырученные от реализации книг поступаю в фонд фестиваля. 

Также на фестивале реализуются книги Гуру ИСККОН . В том случае, если преданные, которые осуществляют реализацию данных книг, предоставят либо лично от автора или от офиса Гуру письмо в котором будет сказано, что все средства от реализации книг жертвуются автору, в таком случае отсутствует фиксированный взнос с места в размере 3400 за метр погонный, а осуществляется добровольное пожертвование. 


7.НАДО ЛИ РЕГИСТРИРОВАТЬСЯ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ 

Да надо. Регистрация обязательна для всех категорий участников фестиваля: участники маркета, оргкомитет, охрана, повара и т.п. Не зная общего количества участников, приехавших на фестиваль, трудно его организовывать и в частности готовить прасад. 
Регистрационное пожертвование делается на общих условиях.


8. РЕЖИМ РАБОТЫ 

До 20.00 


9. МОЖНО ЛИ С КЕМ-ТО ОБЪЕДИНИТЬСЯ ? 

Да можно. В данной конференции получатели участники рынка, можете направить им письмо и найти партнёра. 


10. ЭЛЕКТРИЧЕСТВО 

В 19.00 на улице достаточно светло. После 19.15 -19.30, по опыту прошлого фестиваля, количество покупателей начинает сокращаться, поэтому нет необходимости в освещении. Но тем не менее тех.служба фестиваля обеспечивает проведение электричества. Многие опытные преданные привозят с собой автономное освещение, так как не всегда свет проводится. 


11. ВОЗМОЖНО ЛИ ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНО ЗАБРОНИРОВАТЬ КОНКРЕТНОЕ МЕСТО 

Размещение будет осуществляться по мере приезда участников. Предварительной брони нет. Преимущественным правом размещения будут пользоваться те, кто сделал предоплату. Выделение места будет осуществляться только после 100% оплаты. 


12. ФЛАЙЕРЫ 

На ярмарке запрещено распространять флайеры, так как ни к чему, кроме мусора на всей территории фестиваля это не приводит.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие вайшнавы! 
Рады вам сообщить, что началась онлайн регистрация на фестиваль "Садху-санга 2019"!

Мы смиренно просим вас пройти по ссылке http://sadhu-sanga.ru/registratsiya/ и заполнить анкету участника фестиваля. 

На заполнение анкеты вам понадобиться всего 3-5 минут. Благодаря тому, что вы зарегистрируетесь онлайн, нам будет легче организовать фестиваль и работу всех департаментов от закупки продуктов до раздатчиков прасада. Так мы будем заранее знать о количестве участников. 

С другой стороны, зарегистрировавшись на сайте сейчас, вы сэкономите своё время на регистрацию на фестивале. Наша статистика показывает, что в предыдущие годы только 38-43% преданных регистрировались онлайн. Остальным же приходилось стоять в очереди к ноутбукам уже на самом фестивале, чтобы заполнить анкету участника. Также просим вас помочь заполнить анкету тем, кто сам не имеет навыков в обращении с компьютером или смартфоном.

Если у вас есть возможность сделать пожертвование заблаговременно, до начала самого фестиваля, то это вообще замечательно!

На протяжении 4-х лет рекомендованная сумма пожертвования не менялась, но, к сожалению, цены на всё выросли, поэтому в этом году рекомендованная сумма составляет 3900 рублей. Эти деньги идут на покрытие организационных расходов, аренду баз, звукового оборудования, приготовления прасада, на расходы, связанные с приездом и проживанием почётных гостей и т.д. 

У каждого из нас есть замечательная возможность внести свой вклад в развитие фестиваля, делясь божественной энергией Лакшми, дарованной нам Господом. Кришна ценит искренний вклад каждого. 

Расходы, связанные с проживанием, не входят в регистрационное пожертвование. 

Ссылка на регистрация на фестиваль "Садху-санга 2019" http://sadhu-sanga.ru/registratsiya/

Ваши слуги,
служба регистрации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ В КАФЕ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

У вас есть уникальная возможность служить Шри Шри Панча-Таттве, Шриле Прабхупаде и вайшнавам со всей России в кафе фестиваля "Садху-санга 2019"! 

Кафе входит в департамент финансовой поддержки фестиваля, поэтому, совершая служение в кафе, вы не только служите вайшнавам и Кришне, но и делаете большой вклад в проведение и развитие фестиваля в будущем! 

Есть следующие виды служения: 
- повара (с опытом), 
- помощники повара, 
- кондитеры (с опытом), 
- помощники кондитеров, 
- раздатчики, 
- грузчики.

Чтобы получить возможность заниматься служением в кафе фестиваля, пожалуйста, заполните заявку по ссылке ниже: 
https://goo.gl/forms/msZn6aXszAEBHFph2

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ЙОГА НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Дорогие преданные! 

С 6 по 9 сентября 2019 года на фестивале "Садху-Санга" пройдут тренинги Лила Пуруши даса (Леонида Герасьянова) "Восстановление позвоночника и суставов. Восстановление зрения. Оздоравливающие практики." 

Лила Пуруша дас - высококвалифицированный специалист с 20 - летним опытом в области восстановления здоровья естественными способами. Результаты улучшения зрения, позвоночника и общего состояния здоровья с первого занятия. О тренере можно посмотреть: www.gerasyanov.com , 
https://vk.com/hahayoga_leonid 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtJ8elBLWik&t=1s? - отзывы участников о тренинге "Восстановление позвоночника" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF3aHE08AZs&t=7s? - отзывы участников о тренинге "Восстановление Зрения" 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqJ...ZEi-YZ7V4zJJxw -ссылка на канал Леонида Герасьянова в ютубе (видео, презентации, отзывы) 

Расписание занятий:
6 сентября - Оздоровительные практики, основные принципы здоровья и успеха, погружение в состояние счастья. 
7 сентября - Восстановление позвоночника и суставов (улучшение позвоночника и осанки с первого занятия) 
8 сентября - Восстановление зрения (улучшение зрения с первого занятия). Смехотерапия 
9 сентября - Энергетические омолаживающие практики. 

Длительность тренингов 1 час - 1 час 15 мин. 
Предварительное время 6:00-7:15. 

Место проведения - в одном из пандалов. Где именно, будет сообщено позднее. 
Тренинги бесплатные, как служение преданным на фестивале. 

Для занятий необходим коврик.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВАКАНСИИ В СЛУЖБУ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ 2019

Дорогие преданные! 
В службу безопасности фестиваля "Садху-санга 2019" требуются искренние души в теле прабху, желающие послужить преданным и гостям фестиваля. 

Режим: две смены в сутки по 2-4 часа. Предоставляем жилье и освобождение от уплаты регистрационного взноса. 

Обращаться к слуге департамента безопасности 
Виджай Чайтанье дасу, 
тел. 8-961-807-44-47, e-mail 47108@bk.ru

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВНИМАНИЮ ИНОСТРАННЫХ ГОСТЕЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА"

Дорогие преданные!
Если вы проживаете за границей Российской Федерации и хотите принять участие в фестивале "Садху-санга 2019", 
обращайтесь к Джитамитре дасу (телефон/WhatsApp +7 900 329-21-23, e-mail nanovolk@yandex.ru ) - он поможет вам с оформлением приглашения, 
если это требуется для пересечения границы.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ДЕПАРТАМЕНТ РАЗДАЧИ ПРАСАДА

Дорогие преданные!

Приглашаем вас участвовать в служении департамента раздачи прасада фестиваля "Садху-санга 2019". 

Когда вы служите вживую преданным, вы можете почувствовать, как благословения приходят в ответ на служение, поэтому раздача прасада очень духовно-насыщенное служение. 

Мы очень хотим, чтобы меньше было очередей и качество раздачи улучшилось, поэтому нужно как можно больше серьезных преданных. Поэтому ждём вас! 

Чтобы участвовать в раздаче, нужно: 
1)    Заполнить анкету:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/14YF...ZKHfaiKvqvAHso
2)    Прочитать методический материал, который придёт на почту. 
3)    Участвовать в двух предварительных собраниях по скайпу, подробности придут на почту. 

После этого вы будете записаны в департамент раздачи.

Будем очень рады вместе служить! 

Ваш слуга, Даял Нрисимха дас

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРИГЛАШАЕМ НА СЛУЖЕНИЕ В СЛУЖБУ ИНФОРМАЦИИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Дорогие преданные! 

Приглашаем вас на служение в СЛУЖБУ ИНФОРМАЦИИ фестиваля "Садху-санга 2019" на все дни фестиваля. 
Служение по графику за столиком информации. Занятость в день - 1,5-2 часа. Желательно иметь опыт общения с людьми. Быть доброжелательным и отзывчивым. Здесь есть уникальная возможность развить смирение и терпение! 

Пожалуйста, обращайтесь по адресу nat6791@mail.ru 
Телефон 8-911-891-73-00 (МТС) Навина Кишори д.д. 

Ваши слуги, 
служба информации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ В ДЕПАРТАМЕНТЕ ЧИСТОТЫ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Дорогие Вайшнавы! 

Чистота нуждается в нашей поддержке, а мы нуждаемся в ней — давайте вместе прикладывать усилия к очищению своих сердец и окружающего нас пространства! 

Кухня, прасад-холлы, кафе, ярмарка, общая территория — это места, в которых всегда много возможностей, чтобы помочь поддержать чистоту! 

В нашем Департаменте открыто много вакансий как для матаджи, так и для прабху. 

Если Вы вдохновлены быть частью нашей дружной команды, 
пишите лично матаджи Кунти Севе (https://vk.com/kuntiseva) — заботливому руководителю Департамента Чистоты

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

НОУТБУКИ ДЛЯ СЛУЖБЫ РЕГИСТРАЦИИ 

Харе Кришна! 

Примите наши поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 

Дорогие вайшнавы, служба регистрации нуждается в вашей милости. Для служения нам необходимы ноутбуки. 

Если у вас есть возможность предоставить ноутбук с 3 по 9 сентября 2019 г. на весь этот период или на несколько дней, то, пожалуйста, напишите нам на почту reg@sadhu-sanga.ru 

Мы будем вам очень благодарны. 

Если вы хотите послужить со своим ноутбуком, то тоже пишите нам. 

Служба Регистрации, 
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ФЕСТИВАЛЬ САНКИРТАНЫ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Дорогие преданные! 

В этом году фестиваль санкиртаны в рамках фестиваля "Садху-санга 2019" будет проходить 9 сентября первым блоком с 10 до 15 часов. 
Будут киртан, катха учеников Шрилы Прабхупады и старших преданных из комитета санкиртаны, награждения преданных санкиртаны и пир.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ТРАНСФЕР ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Служба трансфера фестиваля "Садху-санга" начала свою работу. 

Запись на трансфер по ссылке http://sadhu-sanga.ru/transfer/ 
 ДО 25 АВГУСТА 2019 г. (включительно). 

С 26 АВГУСТА ЗАЯВКИ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ НЕ ПРИНИМАЮТСЯ, МОЖНО БУДЕТ ОСТАВИТЬ ЗАЯВКУ ТОЛЬКО С ФЕСТИВАЛЯ. 

УСПЕВАЙТЕ ВОВРЕМЯ ЗАПИСАТЬСЯ НА ТРАНСФЕР. 

Для получения более подробной информации и условий:  
transfer@sadhu-sanga.ru, 
watsapp 8 (962) 85-45-108 
Танушри Джанани д.д.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВАКАНСИИ В СЛУЖБУ ТРАНСФЕРА ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

В службу трансфера фестиваля "Садху-санга" требуются:

1) преданные с личным автомобилем (матаджи/прабху) для встречи гостей в аэропорту/вокзале с табличкой фестиваля;

2) преданные с легковыми автомобилями, микроавтобусами, автобусами на служение вайшнавское такси встреча и проводы гостей.

Для получения более подробной информации и условий:
transfer@sadhu-sanga.ru, 
watsapp 8 (961) 85-45-108 
Адвайта дас

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ В ТЕХНИЧЕСКОМ ДЕПАРТАМЕНТЕ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019" 

Дорогие преданные! 

Требуются мужчины для помощи в установке пандалов и настилке пола. Желательно с опытом подобной работы, но можно и без. 

Обращаться к Нитьянанде Сварупе дасу по тел.8 960 482-65-64

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ ПО ПРИГОТОВЛЕНИЮ СЛАДОСТЕЙ ДЛЯ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА"

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

У вас есть возможность начать своё служение за несколько дней до фестиваля - заняться приготовлением сладостей в ашраме города Новороссийска!

Начало служения  20 августа, 3 сентября - приезд на фестиваль.

Какие условия:
1. Служение в ашраме 6-7 часов ежедневно с 20 августа по 2 сентября.

Какие бонусы:
1. Погружение в служение: утренние и вечерние программы, общение с преданными!
2. Участие в 3-х праздничных программах (день явления Господа Баларамы, Шри Кришна Джанмаштами, день явления Шрилы Прабхупады)
3. Служение на фестивале всего по 3 часа в день!
4. Предоставление проживания на фестивале!
5. Море новых знакомств!

Кого мы ждем:
9 вдохновленных матаджи, и 1 ответственного прабху (замешивать тесто).

По вопросам участия в служении обращаться к матаджи Рукмини Прие в "вконтакте" https://vk.com/id177736358

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ДЕПАРТАМЕНТ РАЗДАЧИ ПРАСАДА

Дорогие преданные!

Приглашаем вас участвовать в служении департамента раздачи прасада фестиваля "Садху-санга 2019". 

Когда вы служите вживую преданным, вы можете почувствовать, как благословения приходят в ответ на служение, поэтому раздача прасада очень духовно-насыщенное служение. 

Мы очень хотим, чтобы меньше было очередей и качество раздачи улучшилось, поэтому нужно как можно больше серьезных преданных. Поэтому ждём вас! 

Чтобы участвовать в раздаче, нужно: 
1)    Заполнить анкету:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/14YF...ZKHfaiKvqvAHso
2)    Прочитать методический материал, который придёт на почту. 
3)    Участвовать в двух предварительных собраниях по скайпу, подробности придут на почту. 

После этого вы будете записаны в департамент раздачи.

Будем очень рады вместе служить! 

Ваш слуга, Даял Нрисимха дас

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ТРЕБУЮТСЯ ВОДИТЕЛИ С АВТОМОБИЛЯМИ

Фестиваль "Садху-санга 2019" приглашает на служение преданных с личным автомобилем, способным перевезти большие емкости с прасадом. 

Это хорошая возможность послужить вайшнавам. 

Плюс дополнительные льготы на фестивале, в том числе по проживанию.

Подробности: 
Даял Нрисимха дас 
+79260108130(watsapp)

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

НУЖЕН ГРУЗОВИК ДЛЯ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ

Дорогие преданные!

Фестивалю "Садху-санга" очень-очень нужен грузовик с водителем для перевозки прасада.

Фестиваль обеспечивает оплату всех расходов + проживание и питание на время фестиваля.

Обращаться: 
Даял Нрисимха дас 
+79260108130(watsapp)

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

НАБИРАЕМ КОМАНДУ НА ПЕРЕВОЗКУ ПРАСАДА

Дорогие преданные!

Набираем команду на перевозку прасада с кухни до точки раздачи. Это большая возможность послужить вайшнавам. Также есть льготы по жилью.

Подробности: Даял Нрисимха дас 
+79260108130(watsapp) https://vk.com/dnd108

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ НА ТРАНСФЕР

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Служба трансфера фестиваля "Садху-санга" заканчивает регистрацию 25 августа 2019 г.

Запись на трансфер по ссылке  http://sadhu-sanga.ru/transfer/ 

С 26 АВГУСТА ЗАЯВКИ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ НЕ ПРИНИМАЮТСЯ, МОЖНО БУДЕТ ОСТАВИТЬ ЗАЯВКУ ТОЛЬКО С ФЕСТИВАЛЯ. 

УСПЕВАЙТЕ ВОВРЕМЯ ЗАПИСАТЬСЯ  НА ТРАНСФЕР.

Для получения более подробной информации пишите адресу transfer@sadhu-sanga.ru, 
watsapp 8(962)85-45-108 Танушри Джанани д.д.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ИЩЕМ ЭЛЕКТРИКОВ

Дорогие преданные!

Техническому департаменту фестиваля "Садху-санга" нужны электрики.

Обращаться к Нитьянанда Сварупе дасу, тел. +7 960 482-65-64

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ: ВИДЕОСЪЁМКА И СБОР ОТЗЫВОВ

Дорогие преданные!

Приглашаем принять участие в следующих видах служения на фестивале «Садху-санга»:
- видеосъёмка и трансляция лекций и киртанов;
- видеосъёмка интервью и зарисовок для фильма о фестивале;
- сбор сюжетов для статей о фестивале;
- сбор отзывов и предложений о фестивале.

Квалификация: желание служить преданным. Если есть профильная – очень хорошо.

Своя аппаратура: только для интервью и зарисовок для фильма о фестивале.

Время служения: до 2 часов в день. У вас будет время посетить лекции, прочитать джапу и отдохнуть.

Это служение преданным, которые не смогли попасть на этот фестиваль или ничего не знают о фестивале «Садху-санга». Их благодарность – наша главная награда, а также осознание того, что Кришна ценит служение преданным больше, чем служение Самому Себе.



Как записаться на служение:

1. Установите на телефон чат Discord.

2. Зайдите в него по ссылке https://discord.gg/WmEjdWx

3. Скажите, что вас интересует служение.


Ваши слуги,
руководители департамента
фото-видеосъёмки и трансляции фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ЯГЬИ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Дорогие преданные!

На фестивале "Садху-санга 2019" будут проводиться ягьи (самскары) в соответствии с различными потребностями вайшнавов, рекомендованные ачарьями и старшими вайшнавами ИСККОН.

Слово "самскара" (от санскритского сам-с-кара), означает "выполненный в совершенстве". Самскара - это обладающая величайшим благом, очищающая и освящающая церемония. В основе ее лежит последовательность действий, совершающихся на внешнем уровне, гармонирующих с метафизическими законами, которые проявлены в незримой реальности, недоступной восприятию наших грубых чувств. Самскары уничтожают дурную карму и увеличивают благоприятное влияние материальной природы.

Более подробную информацию (цитаты старших преданных) вы сможете получить на столике регистрации на ягьи или здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2024
На фестивале мы сможем предложить для вас:

- ягьи для беременных: пумсавана (для благополучного развития ребенка) - 3-й месяц, симантонаяна (благословения будущей матери) - 4,6 или 8-й месяц (если пумсавана не проводилась, то она может проводиться вместе с симантонаяной), шошйанти (для безопасных родов) - последний месяц;
- ягьи на первом году жизни ребенка: нама-карана (церемония наречения именем), пауштика карма (для продолжительного здоровья ребенка), анна-прашана (первое кормление зерновыми), чуда каранам (церемония первого пострижения волос);
- Нарасимха-ягья (для защиты, для устранение препятствий на пути преданного служения);
- авахана хома (ягья для призыва благословений по различным моментам жизни, т.е. зачатие ребенка, обретение спутника жизни и др.;
- инициация (Хари-нама дикша, мантра-дикша);
- шраддха (поминальная церемония).

Для уточнения деталей и астрологических расчетов(особенно актульно для детских самскар) просьба на ягьи зарегистрироваться предварительно. Для предварительной регистрации пишите на эл.адрес k-401@yandex.ru или на скайп (ник: mahabharata108 ). Тел. (вотсап, вайбер): +79037164718.
На самом фестивале регистрация также будет проводиться. Место и время будет объявлено дополнительно.

5 сентября, четверг - ягьи на первом году жизни ребенка: нама-карана (церемония наречения именем), пауштика-карма (для продолжительного здоровья ребенка), анна-прашана (первое кормление зерновыми). Церемония чуда каранам (церемония первого пострижения волос) проводится уже после того, как ребенку исполнился год. И если вы ее не проводили, то мы сможем провести ее вместе с остальными обрядами в этот день

6 сентября, пятница - авахана-хома (ягья для призыва благословений по различным моментам жизни, т.е. зачатие ребенка, обретение спутника жизни и др.)

7 сентября, суббота-
а) Нарасимха-ягья. Эта ягья актуальна для тех, кто хочет помолиться Господу Нарасимхе о защите для своих детей, для которых, по тем или иным причинам, самскары не проводились, для защиты себя, а также для устранение препятствий на пути преданного служения, также о защите духовного учителя.
б) шраддха (поминальная церемония)

9 сентября, понедельник - для беременных: пумсавана (для благополучного развития ребенка) - 3-й месяц, симантонаяна (благословения будущей матери) - 4,6 или 8-й месяц (если пумсавана не проводилась, то она может проводиться вместе с симантонаяной), шошйанти (для безопасных родов) - последний месяц

10 сентября, вторник - инициация

Для того, чтобы участвовать в ягье, вам нужно зарегистрироваться. Если вы участвуете за кого-то, то нужно это также сделать. Это нужно сделать заранее! Т.е. подойти на регистрацию (будет отдельный столик для регистрацию на ягьи), заплатить взнос - 300р., получить талон. Узнать, в какой точно день и время интересующая вас церемония будет проводиться. В день церемонии вам нужно с утра и до церемонии поститься (исключение составляют беременные и дети) в соответствии с вашими возможностями, как минимум воздерживаться от принятия в пищу злаков и бобовых. На церемонию прийти как минимум за полчаса до начала в чистой вайшнавской одежде (желательно с тилакой). После церемонии в определенный момент (озвученный ответственным за церемонию) сделать пожертвование, исходя из своих возможностей.

Дополнительные пожелания:

- проходящим симантонаяна (или пумсавану+симантонаяну) самскару нужно, чтобы мужья купили для своих жен две красивые заколки, которые женщины закалывают сбоку (но не надевали, это будет сделано на церемонии)
- проходящим анна-прашану можно самим (если для этого есть условия) приготовить кашу, которой будем кормить детей. Если вам это сложно, то тогда это будет сделано организаторами
- для церемонии чуда-каранам (первого пострижения волос) надо иметь новые ножницы и одноразовый бритвенный станок
- для инициирующихся – рекомендация на посвящение, новые 3-х рядные кантхималы (на 1-е посвящение), чистая вайшнавская одежда - для мужчин дхоти и чадар (желательно НЕ харинама-чадар), для женщин - сари.
- на церемонию шраддха можно принести фото ушедших.

Ваш слуга
Махабхарата дас

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

РАСПИСАНИЕ ДЕТСКИХ ПРОГРАММ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Харе Кришна, дорогие родители, бабушки, дедушки, тёти и дяди!

Мы будем рады служить вашим детям.

В этом году основной состав слуг – члены Всероссийской педагогической санги, которые служат детям в разных городах России и ближнего зарубежья уже 4 года. К нам можно обратиться по поводу открытия детских садов, вайшнавских семейных классов, воскресных программ.

Вы можете присоединиться к чатам по ссылкам, получать там информацию в режиме он-лайн о месторасположении детских групп, видеть, что они делают, задавать свои вопросы и делать предложения.

Также, нам всегда нужны волонтеры. Время указано в расписании.

Пожертвования можно переводить на карту: 
4817760186474221 СБ Евгения Александровна с пометкой «СС и ФИ ребенка», 
например: «СС Иванова Дайя». Сумма рекомендованного пожертвования 1 000 рублей. 

Расписание детской программы на фестивале в форме таблицы

Ваши слуги из департамента детской программы.
Координатор детской программы, Ваша слуга: Васанта Рани д.д.: 89021784297, есть во всех чатах.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ В СЛУЖБЕ ТРАНСФЕРА ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные. Примите наши поклоны.

В службу трансфера (встреча преданных) необходимо 3 прабху. Служение заключается в том, что необходимо встречать приезжающих преданных. Далее, на фестивале, необходимо будет по очереди принимать заявки на отправление преданных.

У вас будет возможность посещать лекции фестиваля, киртаны и послужить  преданным. Предоставляется жильё на фестивале и прасад. Заезд 2 сентября.

По вопросам обращаться Адвайта дас тел\whatsapp +7(961)85-45-108, advaytadas@bk.ru

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ В КАФЕ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ 2019

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Мы продолжаем набирать служащих в кафе фестиваля "Садху-санга 2019"! 

Кафе входит в департамент финансовой поддержки фестиваля, поэтому, совершая служение в кафе, вы не только служите вайшнавам и Кришне, но и делаете большой вклад в проведение и развитие фестиваля в будущем! 

Какие требования: 

1. Начало служения 3 сентября, окончание 12 сентября. 

2. Служение каждый день не менее 6 часов. 

Какие бонусы: 

1. Предоставляется проживание 

2. Предоставляется питание 

3. Скидка на продукцию кафе 

4. Опыт в приготовлении новых блюд 

5. Множество новых знакомых 

6. Можно не вносить регистрационный взнос

Чтобы получить возможность заниматься служением в кафе фестиваля, пожалуйста, заполните анкету по ссылке:

https://goo.gl/forms/msZn6aXszAEBHFph2

вопросы в вк https://vk.com/priyashakha
или WhatwsApp 89180454645

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СБОР ПОЖЕРТВОВАНИЙ ДЛЯ ДОНЕЦКИХ ПРЕДАННЫХ НА "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

*Обращение Руководящего совета Российского общества сознания Кришны*

Уже пару лет мы собираем пожертвования для того чтобы помочь преданным из Донбасского региона приехать на фестиваль "Садху-санга". Не смотря на более-менее мирное (и то не во всех местах) состояние дел сейчас в этом регионе, экономическая ситуация до сих пор очень сложная.

Поэтому в этом году мы снова санкционировали данную программу по сбору пожертвований, она является одобренной руководством Российского ИСККОН.

Если у вас есть возможность посодействовать этому важному делу, это будет большой удачей для всех нас.

Большая просьба ко всем поддержать информационно эту программу по сбору пожертвований для преданных из Донбасса для помощи в их поездке на фестиваль "Садху-санга".

С уважением и благодарностью председатель Руководящего совета Российского общества сознания Кришны – Ачьютатма дас

Реквизиты для пожертвований — нажать сюда

Ответственный за организацию помощи преданным из Донбасса:

Кришна Таттва дас (Кирилл Губарев)

Тел: +7 918 024 80 80 WhatsApp / Skype: k.gubarev

Вступайте в группу vk - Садху Санга Донбасс



*Обращение Чайтаньи Чандра Чарана Прабху:*

«Если наши сердца станут добрее к другим, то мы на деле покажем величие учения Шрилы Прабхупады. Очень важно помогать преданным в трудные минуты. 
Тяжелая экономическая ситуация преданных с Донбасса не позволяет им приехать на фестиваль, что бы получить общение с садху. Если у вас есть возможность, то, пожалуйста, не оставайтесь равнодушными». 

Ваш в служении миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас.



*Обращение Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:*

Мне бы очень хотелось, чтобы преданные из этих мест приехали к нам на фестиваль. Они смогут оплатить свой проезд, фестиваль возьмет на себя расходы по их питанию. Я же прошу тех, у кого есть такая возможность, спонсировать проживание одного - двух или трех преданных из Донецка, Луганска , Алчевска. Или хотя бы даже частично оплатить их проживание. Это очень сильно поможет преданным, и я абсолютно уверен, что такая солидарность в среде преданных покажет замечательный пример всему миру. И, конечно же, Шрила Прабхупада и все наши духовные учителя будут очень довольны нами. Спасибо Вам большое.

Харе Кришна! Ваш слуга, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами




Полностью оплатить все расходы для преданных будет очень тяжело и поэтому нам необходима помощь в том, что бы оплатить преданным проживание на фестивале. Организаторы фестиваля предоставляют несколько комнат, в которых мы можем поселить 48 человек. Получается, нам нужно расселить в частном секторе еще 140 – 150 человек. Если посчитать проживание в частном секторе (по-дальше от базы, где по-дешевле) в среднем по 350-400 рублей с человека, получается, что нам необходимо около 450 тысяч рублей.

*Мы хотим смиренно попросить вас помочь нам собрать данную сумму.

Низкий вам поклон за помощь и духовную поддержку. Для нас это удивительный пример взаимоотношений в духовной семье.*

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

БРОНИРОВАНИЕ НОМЕРОВ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Дорогие преданные!

Служба расселения напоминает, что бронирование номеров на территории проведения фестиваля возможно до 25.08.2019. 

Затем, остаток мест, в случае наличия, будет доступен к бронированию уже непосредственно на фестивале с 02.09.2019. 

Если вы бронировали у нас номер и желаете заселиться ранее 04.09, вы можете это сделать с 02.09 с доплатой на месте за дополнительные дни.

Если вы еще не бронировали номера или места на подселение, сделать это можно перейдя по ссылке https://sadhu-sanga.ru/rasselenie/

Ждём вас на фестивале!

С уважением,
Ваши слуги
департамент расселений

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ИЩЕМ ВОЛОНТЕРОВ НА ПЕРЕВОЗКУ ПРАСАДА И МЫТЬЕ ПОДНОСОВ

Дорогие преданные! 

Ищем волонтеров на перевозку прасада с кухни до точки раздачи. Это большая возможность послужить вайшнавам. 

Также ищем матаджи на мытье подносов на раздаче прасада. Это смиренное служение, которое можно выполнять на фестивале и получить милость вайшнавов. 

Подробности: Даял Нрисимха дас 
+79260108130(watsapp) https://vk.com/dnd108

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СПИСОК ПОЧЕТНЫХ ГОСТЕЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Дорогие преданные!

С радостью сообщаем вам, что на фестиваль "Садху-санга 2019" приедут:

Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами
Е.С. Девамрита Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами
Е.С. Бхану Свами
Е.С. Прахладананда Свами
Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами
Е.С. Ниранджана Свами
Е.С. Локанатха Свами
Е.С. Махадьюти Свами
Е.М. Бада Харидас дас
Е.М. Прабхавишну дас
Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас
Е.М. Ануттама дас
Е.М. Патита Павана дас
Е.М. Рукмини деви даси
Е.М. Мондакини деви даси
Интересную информацию о наших почетных гостях вы можете прочитать на главной странице сайта фестиваля https://sadhu-sanga.ru или в нашей группе ВКонтакте https://vk.com/sadhu_sanga

Перед началом фестиваля на сайте и в группе будет опубликовано расписание семинаров и лекций. Следите за новостями фестиваля!

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

КАФЕ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ НАЧИНАЕТ РАБОТУ 3 СЕНТЯБРЯ

Дорогие преданные!

Кафе фестиваля "Садху-санга" начинает работать с 3 сентября 2019 г. с 9:20.

Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРИГЛАШАЕМ ДЕТЕЙ НА УЧАСТИЕ В КОНЦЕРТЕ

От детского департамента фестиваля "Садху-санга": 

Комитет Семейного образования (КСО) приглашает всех талантливых детей выступить в театрализованном концерте «Джай Гопал». 

Мы ищем: 

певцов 
танцоров 
музыкантов 
чтецов 
художников 
и просто талантливых мальчиков и девочек, которые приедут на фестиваль "Садху-санга" с 4 по 11 сентября. 
~ В первый день фестиваля будут просмотрены все готовые номера (можно заранее прислать видео админам группы "Джай Гопал") 
~ Сформированы группы актеров и танцоров для участия в спектакле и съемке передачи 
~ В течение пяти дней будут проходить репетиции и мастерклассы 
~ Выступление будет в предпоследний день фестиваля 

Свяжитесь с нами: 
Лариса Горбанева - Према Латика д.д. +7 911 065-95-67 

Или подходите на фестивале прямо в Детский пандал.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

АУДИОЗАПИСИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Дорогие преданные!

Вы можете скачать лекции и киртаны фестиваля  "Садху-санга 2019" по ссылкам:

https://yadi.sk/d/y7LooudW1yPjtA

https://yadi.sk/d/Hn223kI3buVLtQ

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ОСТАВЬТЕ ОТЗЫВ О ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Дорогие преданные!

Просим вас пройти короткий опрос о фестивале "Садху-санга 2019".

3 вопроса, 3 коротких ответа, 3 минуты вашего времени.

От ваших отзывов зависит качество фестиваля. Сделаем фестиваль лучше!

Ссылка на опрос: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...fgIMA/viewform

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРИГЛАШАЕМ МОНТАЖЁРОВ ВИДЕОРОЛИКОВ

Дорогие преданные, Харе Кришна! Мы приглашаем желающих сделать вдохновляющие ролики о прошедшем фестивале. В наличии видеозарисовки хорошего качества, в том числе видео с квадрокоптера.

Обращайтесь: https://vk.com/artemsoldatenko

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВИДЕОЗАПИСИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2019"

Дорогие преданные!

Рады вам предложить видеозаписи фестиваля "Садху-санга 2019". Можно смотреть и делиться с друзьями!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBZUNWPQDaMUzr..

Ваши слуги,
департамент фото-видеосъемки и трансляции? фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------

